# Current DVC Maintenance Fees



## tomandrobin (Mar 12, 2008)

Annual Dues amounts (in dollars) for all DVC resorts. 

Cuurent MF's

Year OKW BWV VB VB(sub) HH VWL BCV SSR AKV 
2008 4.56 5.04  6.04 4.71 5.16  4.87  4.80 4.21  4.71

Past years MF's

Year OKW BWV VB VB(sub) HH VWL BCV SSR AKV 
2007 4.40 4.85 5.63 4.39 4.98 4.73 4.63 4.12 4.62 
2006 4.24 4.69 5.27 4.12 4.34 4.61 4.48 3.98   
2005 3.86 4.41 4.87 3.84 4.04 4.35 4.27 3.83   
2004 3.68 4.25 4.67 3.67 3.86 4.22 4.18 3.80   
2003 3.49 4.11 4.36 3.45 3.70 4.05 3.97     
2002 3.22 3.92 4.17 3.33 3.48 3.80 3.77     
2001 3.13 3.82 3.97 2.70 3.32 3.63       
2000 3.16 3.94 4.08 2.87 3.25 3.62       
1999 3.16 4.02 3.99 2.82 3.18         
1998 3.17 3.94   2.76 3.20         
1997 3.14 3.84   2.90 3.16         
1996 2.99 3.70   2.82 3.16         
1995 2.84                 
1994 2.70                 
1993 2.63                 
1992 2.56                 
1991 2.51


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 12, 2008)

That is a great visual chart of the maintenance fees and their increases over the years.  

I wonder if we can have points charts somewhere?  When I want to know the points for DVC I look at eBay listings.   It's the only way I can find anything.

My ideal would be to have enough points to add 5 days on every week-long stay, giving us a total of 12 days, and tacking it onto a Friday-Friday or Sun-Sun exchange.  

How many points is a full one bedroom for weekdays?  That is why I would like the points charts.


----------



## tomandrobin (Mar 12, 2008)

rickandcindy23 said:


> That is a great visual chart of the maintenance fees and their increases over the years.
> 
> I wonder if we can have points charts somewhere?  When I want to know the points for DVC I look at eBay listings.   It's the only way I can find anything.
> 
> ...



This website has one of the best DVC point programs. You can download the DVC planner to your computer. You can select your resort, unit size and days to get your vacation point totals. 

http://www.caskbill.com/


----------



## SDKath (Mar 13, 2008)

Point charts for the rooms vary by room size and week of the year.  They also vary by resort.

High demand weeks are higher points obviously.  Also, from year to year, the points for each week can change but the overall points for the resort cannot ever increase or decrease.  So no devaluation. 

You pretty much need a point calculator to get the points right.  The link above is the best one that I can find too.

Katherine


----------



## DVC Mike (Mar 13, 2008)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I wonder if we can have points charts somewhere?


 
Point charts are available on many sites, including:
http://www.mouseowners.com/content/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=242&Itemid=145

Many sites have point calculators where you plug in the dates you want and it tells you how many points it takes. Take a look at:
http://tagrel.com/dvcCompChart.shtml


----------



## icydog (Mar 15, 2008)

If you are a DVC member you can use the point calculator on the
DVC Member Website. You can also find a good point chart there as well as very valuable information you will need if you are a member.


----------

